# Parking lot racing in O'Fallon



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Well we are back to racing at AutoZone every Sunday till the end of Aug. We are running touring and mini-t's right now, but we are working on setting up a oval also. Come on out have some fun. any questions just ask.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What state is this in?

-Rich


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry, it is in Missouri, i guess it would be nice to know that.
The track is at the intersection of Routes K and N in O'Fallon MO.


----------



## amtceo (Mar 13, 2003)

*Mod Touring*

Are you running any Mod Touring? I race at Columbia Thunder RC Club in Columbia Missouri. We might be interested in getting a group together to come down and race soon. We could run stock if you mainly run it, we have been running both down here.

Thanks
Phil Armstrong
Columbia Thunder Board Member
www.columbiathunder.org


----------



## chensleyrc (Jun 5, 2005)

We mainly run stock, but I might get a few poeple to run mod, we would welcome the competition if you decide to come out.


----------

